# Form 1221



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

my checklist shows form 1221 only for my spouse. could you please let me know if I have to fill one form for the spouse and one for me? Since in the form it says "This form is supplementary form required to support your visa application and is to be completed by all applicants who are 18 years of age and over." even though in the check list it shows only under applicant2(spouse) documents.

Please let me know.

Enigma.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Enigma:

To be safe fill in a form for yourself and one seperate one for your Spouse. If Immi does not need it then it won't harm your application, if it does need it then it's already done and you won't get any delay in processing.

If the form is daunting you can always ask your CO if you need to fill in 1221 for yourself (I think I did fill it in as a primary applicant). 

Good luck 



enigma79 said:


> my checklist shows form 1221 only for my spouse. could you please let me know if I have to fill one form for the spouse and one for me? Since in the form it says "This form is supplementary form required to support your visa application and is to be completed by all applicants who are 18 years of age and over." even though in the check list it shows only under applicant2(spouse) documents.
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Enigma.


----------



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Enigma:
> 
> To be safe fill in a form for yourself and one seperate one for your Spouse. If Immi does not need it then it won't harm your application, if it does need it then it's already done and you won't get any delay in processing.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply amaslam,

But, the form has my wife's passport number at the bottom of every page in the form. and the form is not fillable. 
So, If i have to fill in a form for my self, is there a generic 1221 form? 

Also, Since the form is not an e-form, do i just print it out and fill it in and uplaod the scan?

Please advice....

Thanks for your help.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Enigma:

You can get the general form from the Immi website: Department of Immigration & Citizenship

It's a PDF file and if you can't fill it online then you can print it and scan later to send it to the CO. 



enigma79 said:


> thanks for your reply amaslam,
> 
> But, the form has my wife's passport number at the bottom of every page in the form. and the form is not fillable.
> So, If i have to fill in a form for my self, is there a generic 1221 form?
> ...


----------



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Enigma:
> 
> You can get the general form from the Immi website: Department of Immigration & Citizenship
> 
> It's a PDF file and if you can't fill it online then you can print it and scan later to send it to the CO.


Thanks amaslam.


----------



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

Also, am wondering if i have to attach my resume to the online application. since that was one of the document sent to the ACS. 
if I have to, do i get it notarized and attach?

Please let me know.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't recall having to attach a CV/Resume for the visa application, but you can do that if you want. Also you don't need to get it notarized as notarizing is for documents issued by another agency (i.e. Government, School, hospital). 



enigma79 said:


> Also, am wondering if i have to attach my resume to the online application. since that was one of the document sent to the ACS.
> if I have to, do i get it notarized and attach?
> 
> Please let me know.


----------



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

amaslam said:


> I don't recall having to attach a CV/Resume for the visa application, but you can do that if you want. Also you don't need to get it notarized as notarizing is for documents issued by another agency (i.e. Government, School, hospital).


thanks again.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we applied in september 08 and are still waiting. will tell you what all forms we filled.

1. form 1221 for main applicant
2. personal particular form (80) for myself and my spouse each

and we did give our resume since they need to check your work experience etc. I dont know if that is the case for onshore applicants but offshore applicants have to submit the CV.

I might be wrong but I am telling you what we did.

Cheers
anj


----------



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> we applied in september 08 and are still waiting. will tell you what all forms we filled.
> 
> 1. form 1221 for main applicant
> 2. personal particular form (80) for myself and my spouse each
> ...


thanks anj.

one more question. we do not see the form 80 in either of the check list for me or my wife. 
even though its not shown, do you think its better to fill it out and attach?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes enigma, atleast thats what we did


----------



## enigma79 (Mar 26, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yes enigma, atleast thats what we did


ok  thanks.


----------



## adeelans (Mar 23, 2010)

*Form 1221 question# 16*

Hi,

I am applying for GSM 175 visa. In Form 1221 question # 16

Are you applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a:

should i select migrant/refugee or permanent residency?

Regards, Adeel


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

You should select migrant.


----------

